# White fry OB cichlids



## Butch23 (Jul 20, 2013)

I am a novice cichlid hobbyist and tonight I stripped one of my OB Peacock and she had 50+ fry and 10 of them are all white with white eyes. Is there something wrong with them? They are the same size and just as active as the rest.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Your description suggests that these few are Albino fry. Many OB Peacock lines have Albino fish in them, so it is likely these are from two parents carrying a hidden albino gene. The ratio is about right, as statistically it would be 25%, but because albinos are weak it often is a bit lower. Yours is 20% albino, well within reason for the fish.

When they grow, they can still develop some other colors, especially if any are male; "Strawberry" and other such colors are basically albinos from these lines. I would, however, isolate them from the other fry, as albino fry do no compete well with normally pigmented young.


----------



## Butch23 (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks so much for the info that is what I suspected but want some confirmation.


----------

